# skull with tentacles



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

in the fishing shop, there are soft lures that imitate worms, small fish and other animal form.








I found one that looked like those tentacles









I'm stuck on a skull mask

in the nostrils
in the corners of the mouth









and on the side of the skull










you must use the cyanoacrylate glue to hold it
or sewing base with wire seamstress

the effect is nice because the tentacles are very flexible and move well


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice skull customization, very Lovecraftian!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I was going to say it looks like a young Cthulu R'lyeh. Give it a few years, and it will have it's tentacles fully sprouted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderfully creepy transformation!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is clever and cool looking. Nice work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's cool...Thanks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Good use of fake worms.

Interesting looking plants in the background!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty dang cool! Nice work


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

You can also use makeup-quality latex and stick them on your skin. Makes a creepy beard.


----------

